# Pathfinder PAW1500T-7



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Here it is, king of Pathfinders :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## GeorgeRex (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice shot, BenL!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

GeorgeRex said:


> Nice shot, BenL!


:thanks, mate. Glad you like it. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Thankz for shots!

Congrats.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> Thankz for shots!
> 
> Congrats.


My pleasure. How about some shots of your collection?


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

BenL said:


> My pleasure. How about some shots of your collection?


Already promised you in another topic. Soon! :-!

Cya.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> Already promised you in another topic. Soon! :-!
> 
> Cya.


Sounds good, looking forward to them.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Fantastic looking Casio~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Fantastic looking Casio~Cheers! ;-)


Cheers, mate. So, when you getting one?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

High up on Grand Canyon, at sunset.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Sub-zero! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Great pictures on this thread!


----------



## james22 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice Photos !

I love the look of the PAW1500.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks, mate!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed the pics. So, you have one too?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Great photos of a great watch!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Txemizo said:


> Great photos of a great watch!


Thank you. Hey, how about some pics of your Gs?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Haven't worn this one in a while...I think it's starting to get lonely!


----------

